# santillana del mar



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

hello all
has anyone stayed at camping Santillana del mar, if so is it big enough to get an RV on?
thanks Anna


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Anna,

I've never stayed there but the Caravan Club "Caravan Europe 1" has a ref that it is difficult for large outfits .

You could try mailing them at [email protected]

Don


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

hydecolt said:


> hello all
> has anyone stayed at camping Santillana del mar, if so is it big enough to get an RV on?
> thanks Anna


Hi Anna.
I would follow Don's advice & check with the site direct.
We stayed there last year & remember manoeuvring as a bit awkward (in our 7.14 mtr van) 
However the historical village was such a treat it was worth it. 8) 
Good luck  
regards Catherine


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Access may be a bit difficult depending on which way you approach and road to the different levels is a bit narrow. Having said that, there was a coach parked on site in May this year with school children from the UK.
Other posters are right tho' you should contact the site.


----------



## hydecolt (Aug 12, 2006)

*santillana*

thanks everyone, I have emailed the site and await a reply,do any of you know of sites in northern spain large enough to accomodate an RV ,that is open this time of year?
Anna


----------

